# December photo contest



## Hurley'sMommy (Jul 28, 2009)

My favorite "Reindeer"!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

as visions of tennis balls danced in their heads.....

Merry Christmas and Happy Howlidays to All and to All a Good Night!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Finn being Santa's bodyguard*

A very reluctant bodyguard, though


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> as visions of tennis balls danced in their heads.....
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Howlidays to All and to All a Good Night!


 
wow, how very sweet! super great picture!!


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Jazz & Jules said:


> as visions of tennis balls danced in their heads.....
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Howlidays to All and to All a Good Night!


What a darling picture!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco, the snowrunner has it's eyes on you. :


----------



## G Olden (Dec 3, 2009)

Bailey's first Christmas - lots of new toys 








:wavey:


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Maya, my heart girl.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

rik said:


> Paco, the snowrunner has it's eyes on you. :


This is a magical photo...just great.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

In memory of our first golden, Chip.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Beau (formerly known as Buster) . . .*

wishes everyone a Merry Christmas!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

* Our little Robyn who joined the Atlanticgold kids.*
*Robyn is 10 weeks old today.*
*Merry Christmas Everyone.*​


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Cedar says Merry Christmas!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I have two, one of Selka and Gunner (I know, I have entered this 5 million times!) and one of Selka as Rudolph.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

Sophie is lucky enough to celebrate both Christmas and Hanukkah, so we had to represent both! It's a tough decision, but I think we've decided to make the Hanukkah picture her entry! 



















HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

This is Murphy from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha by the tree..


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

These photos are all so cute!!!!! They bring such a smile and joy to my heart!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What are the holidays without snow covered goldens?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Not sure Willow is getting in the holiday spirit...


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

These are all so great! I wish I could get Jupiter to pose. Good looking dogs and wonderful photos, everyone!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Leonidas and Maximus!!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I posted previously in memory of our first golden, Chip. I know we can only submit once, but I wanted to put this picture of Brady out there for you all to enjoy.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

This is my baby boy Toby


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our new puppy, Tyson, at just under 4 weeks old finds a cozy spot on a stocking.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith wishes everyone a great holiday!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Forgot to post that I am working on the voting thread. I'll have it up in a day or so.


----------

